# Bama / Tennessee 2019 Game



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

I think UT gonna hang around for a bit. Bama wins, of course. In a blowout!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Tennessee gonna pull of a upset!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Tennessee gonna pull of a upset!


i Think they’ll play tough for About a quarter.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

I’ve never seen so many bandwagoneers in one stadium in my life!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Bryant is rocking tonight! Crowd on fire.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

We'll get to see what a prepared team looks like


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Not talking about UT either


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> Not talking about UT either


Glad you clarified that for us.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

More yards on that return than we've had all year


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

I'd like to see some improvement in our defense and running game from week to week. If that happens, lookout folks


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Glad you clarified that for us.


On second thought they are as well...for a beat down. As we left Gatlinburg I listened to local sports talk and they were hoping they went for it on 4th down no matter where they were on the field


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Don’t just hold them bammers rip their helmets off

Go 10rc!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> On second thought they are as well...for a beat down. As we left Gatlinburg I listened to local sports talk and they were hoping they went for it on 4th down no matter where they were on the field


Why not? I would as well. They’re gonna need every down.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Saban’s check to the Officials must have cleared..


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

TD Bama 7-0


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

ZZZZZZZZZ. Good night


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

I swear I just heard a Bama fan snorting after they scored..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I’ve never seen so many bandwagoneers in one stadium in my life!


Bunch of Walmart going trailer park living GED at 40 getting folks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Bunch of Walmart going trailer park living GED at 40 getting folks


^this^...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Just sit back and watch a real SEC team instead of that crap that was on earlier


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

I wonder how many of them bammers at the game will still be bama fans in 10 years?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

Hoping the redshirt freshman #58 Barmore is on the field more tonight. I think he is going to be the next great one


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Just sit back and watch a real SEC team instead of that crap that was on earlier


Bama has had a month off. They should be refreshed..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I wonder how many of them bammers at the game will still be bama fans in 10 years?



I’m guessing they’ll drop off in 3 years when Saban is done.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I wonder how many of them bammers at the game will still be bama fans in 10 years?


I've been one for 45 years. What's 10 more years and a couple more championships gonna hurt?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I wonder how many of them bammers at the game will still be bama fans in 10 years?


Probably most of them but they may not be in the seats because converted Boogs will be cheering on a winner


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Hahahaha


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Lol Tua Turnover!  Nice stop by the UT D.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Just sit back and watch a real SEC team instead of that crap that was on earlier


Sit back and watch!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Lil Tua threw a interception!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

What was Lil' Tia looking at? Good grief. Might not cover the 35 now


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Even with no RB in the backfield Cheny still goes up the middle


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

UT knocking on the door after that long pass.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm nervous


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> UT knocking on the door after that long pass.


Don’t get too excited


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Bama’s already cheating..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama’s already cheating..


Did they ever stop?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Saban won’t be getting this officiating crew a Christmas ham, that’s fo sho.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Referee had to glance at saban to see who to call the penalty on


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Did they ever stop?


Just watched the official wink at Saban..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Referee had to glance at saban to see who to call the penalty on



Saw it too!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

UT at Bama’s screen door looking in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

Dang refs even blocking for Bama


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Ga State  would be leading Bama.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Isn’t this the stadium where the filmed the movie “Wrong Turn”


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> UT at Bama’s screen door looking in.


?????


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

If ut gets a td I expect holding


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Ga State  would be leading Bama.


Of course. They're the best team in the state this year


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Better measure it since we already cashed the check


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Lol referees scared to call a Tennessee touchdown


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

TD UT! Look out!

7-7


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

Dadgum UT just blew Bama off the line. My goodness


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

I thought UGA was the only team that could start out slow.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

We are in trouble


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ?????


The next time this happens bama will just hook up and move it.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I thought UGA was the only team that could start out slow.


And finish slower


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2019)

Utt oh


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

I wonder how many Alabama NC’s will be vacated when a whistle blower steps up


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama’s already cheating..


They learned how from Ga...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

The Drunken Pruitts came to play!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Saban calling the Bank of Inbred to send another check!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> And finish slower


Heh


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

Is this another upset in the making?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I wonder how many Alabama NC’s will be vacated when a whistle blower steps up


Same amount as the Dawgs. Maybe one


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

These fans aren't impressed with these lights. If they turned the headlights on all the cars on their property it would be similar.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Is this another upset in the making?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Saban even paid off Pruitt before the game..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Final score. 49-23. Not UT


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Can’t believe the fighting bammers let Tennessee score


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Fire Saban and this staff


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Can’t believe the fighting bammers let Tennessee score


Why do you think Pruitt kicked it 10ft..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Wow.. another flag..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow.. another flag..



Who would a thunk it..


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

The fighting Sabans in white and black have let this go on long enough


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

TD Bama

14-7 Clemson Tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> The fighting Sabans in white and black have let this go on long enough


If Bamas offense doesn’t get positive yardage it’s a given..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

If our offense was to stall, I'd take a timeout, call Kirby and the boys and ask what they'd do in this situation, and then just simply do the opposite


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

I cannot believe they called targeting against Alabama


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I cannot believe they called targeting against Alabama


FINALLY


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 987252


Lil' Rack, think you could schedule a rap gig for some halftime entertainment for the SEC championship game?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Of course the Bama D is cheating again..

Can they ever not??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Bunch of worthless trailer trash..


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> FINALLY


It won’t be Bank of MarryingSisters sent a check in!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Of course it’s reversed..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> It won’t be Bank of MarryingSisters sent a check in!


Yep. SEC big wigs made a call to the replay booth


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Dang Maurer lucky that didn’t break his neck!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course the Bama D is cheating again..
> 
> Can they ever not??


When y'all watch a Bama game, do you put your kids to bed or do you let them sit there and watch their old man cry? Good grief. Be happy tonight. You boys just put up a goose egg on that juggernaut Kentucky offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course the Bama D is cheating again..
> 
> Can they ever not??


Wait a minute, are you pulling for, we’ll, you know, that other team?  Like, for realz?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Yep. SEC big wigs made a call to the replay booth


They don’t need too. They are on the same headset as Saban.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Bank of I’mYourBrotherandYourLover just sent one in as well!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> When y'all watch a Bama game, do you put your kids to bed




I do! I don’t let him watch garbage TV.. I don’t let him watch or play in “participation trophy” games. That’s what Bama games always are.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I do! I don’t let him watch garbage TV.. I don’t let him watch or play in “participation trophy” games. That’s what Bama games always are.



But.. but.. we’re Bama..

You don’t win enough to get in the Playoffs..

But.. but... we’re Bama..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

The field judge fell down 20 yards before the Vols running back got by him so he wouldn’t have to call a penalty on Bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh snap.. a flag!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I do! I don’t let him watch garbage TV.. I don’t let him watch or play in “participation trophy” games. That’s what Bama games always are.


So when Bama beats the Dawgs every year, you don't even let him watch?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

On Bama.. look for 4 more against the Vols..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Bama don’t look all that special when the referees do their job now do they?


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Saban already had this refs tires slashed


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> So when Bama beats the Dawgs every year, you don't even let him watch?



When the Officials beat UGA??


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

This was posted on the other thread



Glad we got that "cleared up". Pun intended. 
Several teams played in stormy weather today.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

UT knocking on that screen door again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> On Bama.. look for 4 more against the Vols..


Told ya!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> When the Officials beat UGA??


Yeah. Sure


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

#99 for Alabama just cussed out the referee.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Dang flag happy now


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> #99 for Alabama just cussed out the referee.


Yeah, saw that. Dude lucky he didn’t get tossed.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

They made up for it. 3 on one play!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> On Bama.. look for 4 more against the Vols..


And there’s 4!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

But no flag for the Alabama player bowing up at the referee


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, saw that. Dude lucky he didn’t get tossed.


Anyone but Alabama would have been


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> But no flag for the Alabama player bowing up at the referee


You surprised? He was just reminding him Saban owns him


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Ah, man! Had it.

UT has to settle for 3

14-10 Tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Anyone but Alabama would have been



If it was the 4th qtr with a minute to go you might see it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Chaney calling a good one so far.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

I think we would throw it more of our guys were as open as bamas. You get seperation by having a good scheme


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Dang! Judy took a shot! Glad he is okay.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Yup, targeting on UT.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

I guess you're suppose to let them score


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep, toss him.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Yup, targeting on UT.


Without a doubt


----------



## weagle (Oct 19, 2019)

When the O player goes low there's not way to not go low to keep him out of the end zone.  That is a terrible call. 
Targeting is the worst rule in college football.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

TD Bama

21-10 Tide


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

God the elephant screaming is worse than South Carolina’s cock crowing


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

weagle said:


> When the O player goes low there's not way to not go low to keep him out of the end zone.  That is a terrible call.
> Targeting is the worst rule in college football.


He clearly led with his helmet, according to the rule. It looked intentional to me.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

weagle said:


> When the O player goes low there's not way to not go low to keep him out of the end zone.  That is a terrible call.
> Targeting is the worst rule in college football.


He likely scores without that hit. Was he suppose to drop kick him?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> These fans aren't impressed with these lights. If they turned the headlights on all the cars on their property it would be similar.



I dont know Rip, most of those cars have only one headlight, if that.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

weagle said:


> When the O player goes low there's not way to not go low to keep him out of the end zone.  That is a terrible call.
> Targeting is the worst rule in college football.


I agree with what you're saying about targeting. I thought it was targeting because of what they have called in the past. I hate to see the kid get tossed for an aggressive play being made in an aggressive sport


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know Rip, most of those cars have only one headlight, if that.


You get multiple colors with cobwebs, bushes growing around and battery strength.


----------



## weagle (Oct 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I agree with what you're saying about targeting. I thought it was targeting because of what they have called in the past. I hate to see the kid get tossed for an aggressive play being made in an aggressive sport



It was targeting by rule and that's why the rule is a joke.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

weagle said:


> It was targeting by rule and that's why the rule is a joke.


Yep


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

What a tough run by UT.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Lol listen to all them bammers booing the referees. They might need security to get out of Tuscaloosa tonight


----------



## weagle (Oct 19, 2019)

To clarify.  I'm against the targeting rule and that's why I said it was a terrible call.  What I should have said is it's a terrible rule.


----------



## weagle (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> God the elephant screaming is worse than South Carolina’s cock crowing



What's even worse are those ghetto lights they flash on and off every chance they get.  I hope that doesn't catch on.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Bama's defense can be thrown on but it won't be by uga.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

weagle said:


> What's even worse are those ghetto lights they flash on and off every chance they get.  I hope that doesn't catch on.


I hear Auburn is installing disco lights for next year.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

weagle said:


> What's even worse are those ghetto lights they flash on and off every chance they get.  I hope that doesn't catch on.


They have to do that for the players to make up for the confederate flags on the way to the stadium.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> Bama's defense can be thrown on but it won't be by uga.


Well, in Fromms defense (because there wasn't any offense) the ball was wet tonight


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

weagle said:


> What's even worse are those ghetto lights they flash on and off every chance they get.  I hope that doesn't catch on.


Oh it will catch on with all the Bama imitation going on


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Well, in Fromms defense (because there wasn't any offense) the ball was wet tonight


It was in Columbia too. Florida had no problem


----------



## weagle (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I hear Auburn is installing disco lights for next year.



Lord I hope not.  We already have a 1 Billion inch TV in the stadium.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Looked at Saban to make sure he wanted to use a timeout


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

What! Wait a minute. I didn't think that we played our 2nd string quarterback until we played the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Nothing like calling a timeout after you are flagged for delay Must be nice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh oh... Bama is back peddling..


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Wow. Look what happens when you don't have two heisman candidates on the sidelines.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> What! Wait a minute. I didn't think that we played our 2nd string quarterback until we played the Dawgs.


' 
We hate them 2nd and 3rd string OB's BG.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

No Jalen this time..


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Oh it will catch on with all the Bama imitation going on


You mean like uga vs notre dame but now all of a sudden it was bama's idea


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

A little adversity never hurts a team during the year. Excited to see what happens


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> You mean like uga vs notre dame but now all of a sudden it was bama's idea


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> '
> We hate them 2nd and 3rd string OB's BG.


I want to see our defense respond and quit riding the coattails of the offense


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> Wow. Look what happens when you don't have two heisman candidates on the sidelines.


Dawgs do okay and they don't have any


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Dawgs do okay and they don't have any


But does bama?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

And just like that.. Bama is a running team..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> But does bama?


Who knows. Most say they do. Me personally, don't care about it. I hope that Hurts wins it this year. I won't watch it either way. I'll probably be somewhere hunting that day. Like Fromm will be


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Harris runs with bad intentions.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Harris runs with bad intentions.


Bama uses their talent to their full potential. We have great backs that that run delay draws and have to tiptoe around to find a hole.


----------



## Duff (Oct 19, 2019)

Bama is too fast to beat. They just ran a 8 yd pass play that took 1 second.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Eeeeew! Bama fan digging for gold. Mercy!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Missed!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Bama shanked a field goal.

21-10 Bammers at the half


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 19, 2019)

Hope we can at least stay in the game. I feel like it will be a different team for the second half.Go Vols!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Ha ha! Those timeouts were stupid. We all knew that he was going to miss regardless.  Jokes on Pruitt


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

The chick interviewing saban must be like 3’9” tall because he’s taller than she is


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Hope we can at least stay in the game. I feel like it will be a different team for the second half.Go Vols!!


Y’all playing tough, bud. Hoping y’all can upset the.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Duff said:


> Bama is too fast to beat. They just ran a 8 yd pass play that took 1 second.


Amazing isn’t it?


----------



## weagle (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The chick interviewing saban must be like 3’9” tall because he’s taller than she is


She's got her knees bent like a sorority girl in a group photo.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Boy if my Facebook feed was a guide you wouldn’t know Alabama was playing tonight


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

UT with a nice run. Let’s go UT!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

LOL Love seeing Saban sweat!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Saban looking kinda lost.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but should Bama be worried?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 19, 2019)

Yes whether they win or not!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Wooooooo hoooooo! UT knocking on that screen door again!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

All of our Bama participants have momentarily left the thread.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> All of our Bama participants have momentarily left the thread.


Internet prolly went out. It happens.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Referees fighting hard as they can,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

What a freaking joke of a hold!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Referees fighting hard as they can,


Doing a great job too!!

What a crock!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

The closer UT gets to the goal line, the more the flags fly.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Come on UT! Get a TD here.


----------



## mattuga (Oct 19, 2019)

What is Pruitt doing?  Yelling at a coach, acting weird for sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Where’s the pass interference?? What a joke!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Alabama is human after all!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 19, 2019)

I watched on the replay and the back didnt hold either. I'm not a conspiracy guy but it makes you go hymmmmm???????


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

UT tacks on 3 more

21-13 Bama

Bama in a fight


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Good thing Bama aint playing BYU or Georgia St tonight.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

This would be the upset of the YEAR!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

I wonder if Bama will drop in rankings??


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Alabama is human after all!


Besides the qb and the receivers bama has been human all season. Given up lots of points to below average offenses. They play like this against LSU and it wont be close!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Good thing Bama aint playing BYU or Georgia St tonight.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Look at them overall wearing hicks!


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m just proud it’s a game for more than a quarter. If we could pull this off it would make up for that Ga State disaster.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> All of our Bama participants have momentarily left the thread.


I'm right here buddy. Through thick or thin, to the end. Row Tide Row!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Good ol rocky top! UT playing some D, son!


----------



## antharper (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where’s the pass interference?? What a joke!!


He was definitely riding him before the ball got there , are u pulling for UT , the biggest vol hater I’ve ever seen ???


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

What a call!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

What a crock! Refs bailing Bama out AGAIN!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The closer UT gets to the goal line, the more the flags fly.


Amazing isn’t it?
I keep telling y’all at some  point a whistle blower is gonna come  forward


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 19, 2019)

There is no question the refs have been told UT will not win this game if you want to keep your job. That call was bad!!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Oct 19, 2019)

Dear god , Saban has spoken again


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> What a crock! Refs bailing Bama out AGAIN!


More checks being sent in they desperate now!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Look at them overall wearing hicks!


What's wrong with overalls? ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

What happened to the Mexican qb?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Now donations from CousinsOnly.com


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> There is no question the refs have been told UT will not win this game if you want to keep your job. That call was bad!!!!!!


That was a terrible call. I know that there's some crybabies on here. A bunch of them too but, that was the worst personal foul flag that I've ever seen


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Refs can kill a game


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 19, 2019)

Remember Mack Wilson slamming Fromm's face into the ground and no call in the NCG?  That was far worse than what the UT player did.  The Bama bias is real and I hate UT worse than them.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Remember Mack Wilson grinding Fromm's face into the ground and no call in the NCG?  That was far worse than what the UT player did.  The Bama bias is real and I hate UT worse than them.


I'm not bias. I didn't think either of those plays you speak of deserved a flag. They didn't have any affect on the play


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 19, 2019)

It’s hard to beat the zebras. They are all over us tonight. Wish they’d just let them play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

TD Bama

28-13 Refs


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That was a terrible call. I know that there's some crybabies on here. A bunch of them too but, that was the worst personal foul flag that I've ever seen


I'm with you as a Buckeye fan. I have to hear the same stuff from fans of other Big teams but the phantom hold, none interference call on the pass and that personal foul call is just glaring to everyone across the country watching. Refs looking for anything to keep from having a monkey wrench thrown into Bama staying undefeated. At least that's the appearance.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

UT still in this one. Need to go down and score here to keep their spirits up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2019)

Going after some bull reds at the moment


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

Friend at the game just texted me and said word in the stadium is that Tua was taken away in an ambulance


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Going after some bull reds at the moment


We’re seeing some bulls right here watching this game.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2019)

Guess that’s not true


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2019)

Ugly game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Ugly game.


UT just playing y’all tough, bud.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 19, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm with you as a Buckeye fan. I have to hear the same stuff from fans of other Big teams but the phantom hold, none interference call on the pass and that personal foul call is just glaring to everyone across the country watching. Refs looking for anything to keep from having a monkey wrench thrown into Bama staying undefeated. At least that's the appearance.


I hear ya. I don't cry about fairness or penalties and I'm honest when I see an outrageous flag thrown in favor of my team. I hate to see the refs blatantly control a game. I wish other fans would do the same.There is a difference  in being a fan of your team and being a homer


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 19, 2019)

Sounds crazy saying this,  but Bama is lucky right now. We're killing ourself and Bama is lucky Mauer ain't playing qb. But we're also lucky Tua is out


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 19, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Sounds crazy saying this,  but Bama is lucky right now. We're killing ourself and Bama is lucky Mauer ain't playing qb. But we're also lucky Tua is out



And they are lucky they are the SEC golden child for the refs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Tua will be destroyed in the NFL for the Miami Dolphins!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

The referees want to be part of history too 
“I called the game that helped Saban meet/exceed Bear Bryant’s NC wins. Here’s the shirt I wore. Saban signed it for me. I want you to have it little Nicky you’re my favorite grandson. Roll tide!”


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

As someone said earlier, this is an ugly game. Bama gonna win it though.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Good teams play through rough games and win them.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> As someone said earlier, this is an ugly game. Bama gonna win it though.


Enough money you can win anything!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> As someone said earlier, this is an ugly game. Bama gonna win it though.


I saw one uglier earlier tonight.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

Saban gonna have carpal tunnel as many checks he’s written tonight!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Saban gonna have carpal tunnel as many checks he’s written tonight!


Got to make some more Aflac commercials to pay for it


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 19, 2019)

Everyone knows we do not have the depth to compete with Bama. Vegas oddsmakers has us as something like 34 point underdogs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 19, 2019)

UTs play calling is so predictable.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Enough money you can win anything!


UGA is living proof of that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

GO VOLS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Batjack said:


> UGA is living proof of that.


Yep we must be broke!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2019)

UT been getting some good runs all night on that Bama D.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2019)

UT knocking on that screen door again!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Flag coming


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> GO VOLS!


You're a VolDawg? I thought that you were a ClemsonDawg. Which one is it?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You're a VolDawg? I thought that you were a ClemsonDawg. Which one is it?


I’m a any dawg against Bama!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2019)

UT needs to pick up the pace


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

BALLGAME


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2019)

What a crock!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Turn out those redneck lights party’s over!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I’m a any dawg against Bama!


Oops


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2019)

Pruitt let the jerk come out of him towards his QB. Dude was trying to make a play. Can’t stand cone head Pruitt!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2019)

Guess y’all think that 100 yard fumble return was cheating too.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 20, 2019)

And JG lets us down again. So close, but yet so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2019)

Or that munchkin Saban.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 20, 2019)

I think G called his own play, not what the Coach wanted!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Pruitt let the jerk come out of him towards his QB. Dude was trying to make a play. Can’t stand cone head Pruitt!


Stupid play calling any way, you can tell Chaney was behind that one!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I saw one uglier earlier tonight.



I would liked to have seen this game in that weather. That was not a drizzle, it was a full blown monsoon.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I’m a any dawg against Bama!


I gotcha. You're one of those. I have one team and one team only. Must be a sad life that you're team can't hold their own so live vicariously through the rest of the college football field. I know of a few other chics that think like that too


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 20, 2019)

That's uncalled for by Pruitt. Pruitt ripping the heart out of his QB.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

Pruitt can be a jerk.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 20, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> UTs play calling is so predictable.


That's because of the qb. The playbook opens when Mauer is in.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I gotcha. You're one of those. I have one team and one team only. Must be a sad life that you're team can't hold their own so live vicariously through the rest of the college football field. I know of a few other chics that think like that too


Naw I just have always hated Bama I don’t care who they play I will root for the other team!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

UT played their hearts out tonight. But they were just overpowered.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 20, 2019)

RedHills said:


> I think G called his own play, not what the Coach wanted!



Wonder why G's on the bike? Pull sumptn


----------



## weagle (Oct 20, 2019)

Wheels are off now for the vols.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Naw I just have always hated Bama I don’t care who they play I will root for the other team!


Ok sugar


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2019)

Congrats Bama bros. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 20, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Guess y’all think that 100 yard fumble return was cheating too.


If not for the bad calls by the refs this would be a much different game. With that said, I believe Bama would win as they are just to much for a very bad UT team.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ok sugar


How nice I am sweet nice of you to notice!
Now go help lil Tua stand up!


----------



## RedHills (Oct 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> UT played their hearts out tonight. But they were just overpowered.



Yes! Too bad that gets lost in the conversations....guess Pruitt didnt have NOTHING to do with that.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I gotcha. You're one of those. I have one team and one team only. Must be a sad life that you're team can't hold their own so live vicariously through the rest of the college football field. I know of a few other chics that think like that too


I know a lot of Alabama fans that cheer for anyone playing auburn, Tennessee, LSU. etc don’t pretend like y’all are so High and mighty and morally pure


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> How nice I am sweet nice of you to notice!
> Now go help lil Tua stand up!


I'm just kidding. If it makes you feel any better, Clemson just scored again


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I know a lot of Alabama fans that cheer for anyone playing auburn, Tennessee, LSU. etc don’t pretend like y’all are so High and mighty and morally pure


Hard to be high and mighty when you marry your kin!


----------



## RedHills (Oct 20, 2019)

weagle said:


> Wheels are off now for the vols.



So they play the #1 team in the nation 1/2 way thru the 4th qrtr respectable......ok


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2019)

They broke the special cigs out for this UT victory! UT y’all! Goobers!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I know a lot of Alabama fans that cheer for anyone playing auburn, Tennessee, LSU. etc don’t pretend like y’all are so High and mighty and morally pure


Morally pure? No, I'm just honest. If Bama handles their business, why should I care what the other teams do? That's the way I see it


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I know a lot of Alabama fans that cheer for anyone playing auburn, Tennessee, LSU. etc don’t pretend like y’all are so High and mighty and morally pure


I pull for anyone playing Auburn including LSU and tenn


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 20, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Pruitt let the jerk come out of him towards his QB. Dude was trying to make a play. Can’t stand cone head Pruitt!


QB cost us 7 points trying to keep the ball when he should have handed it off


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

What a pic young girls smoking cigars only in Alabama!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

Will they take a knee?


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 20, 2019)

That fumble was on Pruitt to. He could have slowed it down, even called a timeout. Tennessee has pushed red off the line a few times tonight. Call timeout, get everybody on same page and run play. Either you make it or don’t. Number 2 probably won’t see the field again, ever.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> That fumble was on Pruitt to. He could have slowed it down, even called a timeout. Tennessee has pushed red off the line a few times tonight. Call timeout, get everybody on same page and run play. Either you make it or don’t. Number 2 probably won’t see the field again, ever.


Exactly.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> They broke the special cigs out for this UT victory! UT y’all! Goobers!


It's always been a tradition. Remember last year when Butch Jones finally got to tug on one


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> It's always been a tradition. Remember last year when Butch Jones finally got to tug on one


Mkay.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

I think UT played good in spite of Pruitt, not because of him. He showed his true self by the way he treated G coming off the field.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I think UT played good in spite of Pruitt, not because of him. He showed his true self by the way he treated G coming off the field.



I'm not sure there is a Coach alive that high 5's a QB coming off the field, that just called his own play...fumbles...and has it returned for a TD. I would have payed money to see Saban's reaction to that


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2019)

At least the Yankees lost!


----------



## RedHills (Oct 20, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> That fumble was on Pruitt to. He could have slowed it down, even called a timeout. Tennessee has pushed red off the line a few times tonight. Call timeout, get everybody on same page and run play. Either you make it or don’t. Number 2 probably won’t see the field again, ever.



Agree with one thought...#2 wont take another snap as a Vol.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

RedHills said:


> I'm not sure there is a Coach alive that high 5's a QB coming off the field, that just called his own play...fumbles...and has it returned for a TD. I would have payed money to see Saban's reaction to that



I dont know about high fiving them but I have seen many treat players a lot better for mistakes just that bad. Pruitt is not, never has been, and never will be a successful coach. Yall keep him, that way we will be guaranteed one win a year from now own, and so will a lot of other teams, including some that have been playing organized football less than 10 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

The UT on the field out there tonight deserved a lot better coaching than they got.


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 20, 2019)

As bad as TN is with busted coverages and o-lineman not blocking anyone they're really only a decent QB away from having a decent team. They'd still be far behind AL, GA, etc. and a mid-tier team until they get some talented depth. But as bad as they've been they've shown some promise inspite of the QB play.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know about high fiving them but I have seen many treat players a lot better for mistakes just that bad. Pruitt is not, never has been, and never will be a successful coach. Yall keep him, that way we will be guaranteed one win a year from now own, and so will a lot of other teams, including some that have been playing organized football less than 10 years.



"IF" what happened, is what I think happened...Pruitt was awful reserved in his actions.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 20, 2019)

LOL!!!
Dang, sorry i missed this thread...it warms my heart...really puts a smile on my face to read all the whining, crying, porch barkin goin on here...thanks, i needed that


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 20, 2019)

RedHills said:


> "IF" what happened, is what I think happened...Pruitt was awful reserved in his actions.




I partially agree but I don't know if I'd use the words 'reserved' though I do believe lots of coaches would have done the same. Particular in that situation, literally inches from a one score game against his former team and current #1 in the fourth quarter after the refs and their own ineptness kept them from two previous td's. Just think about how far they've come since the GA St game and they're that close to making a game out it in the fourth qtr against AL and THEN the backup QB does that. Anyone, anywhere who rolls the dice and goes off script ....better be right.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 20, 2019)

ldavid008 said:


> I partially agree but I don't know if I'd use the words 'reserved' though I do believe lots of coaches would have done the same. Particular in that situation, literally inches from a one score game against his former team and current #1 in the fourth quarter after the refs and their own ineptness kept them from two previous td's. Just think about how far they've come since the GA St game and they're that close to making a game out it in the fourth qtr against AL and THEN the backup QB does that. Anyone, anywhere who rolls the dice and goes off script ....better be right.



Fair...but I'll also say even had he scored, that's a big problem for Pruitt going forward as well. Ya got a 20 yr old kid QB that thinks he may know more than you about how to guarantee the house and car payments  

No arguments here if that may be the case either way 

I'm not a Bama or Vols fan...so I think I'm viewing it pretty objectively.


----------



## Tom W. (Oct 20, 2019)

I believe that if the coach started in on me and grabbed my facemask I'd be in jail and at best the coach would be in the hospital.  Remember Woody Hayes?


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 20, 2019)

Must be the new PC norm, in the mid to late 80's I had mine grabbed many a time albeit not on national tv.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 20, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> I believe that if the coach started in on me and grabbed my facemask I'd be in jail and at best the coach would be in the hospital.  Remember Woody Hayes?


Guess you forgot about Bill Curry grabbing Prince Wimbley's cage vs Miami in the sugar bowl


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Mr. Jones will take care of Arkansas. A week off and Tua will return to battle LSU. _ROLL TIDE!_


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Bryant is rocking tonight! Crowd on fire.



Yea, when they turned on the LED lights, a lot of the bamma fans tried to make a run for it, thinking it was a PoPo bust.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, when they turned on the LED lights, a lot of the bamma fans tried to make a run for it, thinking it was a PoPo bust.


The old ones thought it meant a blue light special at K mart


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2019)

Just saw something about Tua leaving the stadium in an ambulance???

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sa...o-ambulance-outside-bryant-denny-stadium/amp/


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

He walked to the ambulance, the “official” word is 1-2 weeks. We shall see.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> He walked to the ambulance, the “official” word is 1-2 weeks. We shall see.


That’s all he needs to get ready for LSU!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> That’s all he needs to get ready for LSU!



I heard that injury last year held him out until May. Yes, it’s concerning.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 20, 2019)

Tennessee put a scare into em Lol


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Fair...but I'll also say even had he scored, that's a big problem for Pruitt going forward as well. Ya got a 20 yr old kid QB that thinks he may know more than you about how to guarantee the house and car payments
> 
> No arguments here if that may be the case either way
> 
> I'm not a Bama or Vols fan...so I think I'm viewing it pretty objectively.


I call it passion for winning from a Coach that hates losing. Others are compassionate for the poor college footbal player who got his feelings hurt at best. Wouldn't have a problem if he did that to my son and I'm sure my son wouldn't either. But, I raised a man, not a boy


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I heard that injury last year held him out until May. Yes, it’s concerning.


Tua got hurt this time last year and limped through. Couldn't push off his front foot and wasn't nearly as accurate the second half of the season. To hear the Dawgs tell it, they knocked him out of the SEC championship game. Not exactly


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2019)

I sure thought the score would have been more than 35 - 13.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I sure thought the score would have been more than 35 - 13.



So did the Bama players, thats the problem. Sabin has said repeatedly he wishes he could shield them from the press. You got to show up ready to play every time.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2019)

Struggle win!!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

I think it's great. Struggle early, fix it at practice. Adversity is awesome. In football and in life


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Struggle win!!!!


Several of those yesterday.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 20, 2019)

Bama has QB woes,lol


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2019)

I thought the little Tulip was better than the older one.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Several of those yesterday.


Yep even with plenty of help from bad officiating


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 20, 2019)

RedHills said:


> I'm not sure there is a Coach alive that high 5's a QB coming off the field, that just called his own play...fumbles...and has it returned for a TD. I would have payed money to see Saban's reaction to that



had one jerk of a coach that pinched me before, that's closer to what st saban would do.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 20, 2019)

two holding calls and a Ineligible receiver against Tennessee on one play sums up the night I think.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2019)

There were bad calls both ways. I saw UT linemen way downfield on a couple of pass plays. Don’t forget the intentional grounding where the ball did not cross the line of scrimmage. UT played tough. In the end it is 13 straight and the UT fans that used to talk about all the bama coaching changes, this is I think the 4th UT coach and Saban is still at Bama


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 20, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> two holding calls and a Ineligible receiver against Tennessee on one play sums up the night I think.


yep, and did you see that ref cause Garantano to fumble, then the two refs throwing blocks to spring Diggs for the touchdown?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2019)

Tua had surgery on the ankle is morning


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Tua had surgery on the ankle is morning


Uh oh.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2019)

The surgery is to tighten up the ankle tendon and it is supposed to shorten the recovery. They are hopeful that he will be back for LSU


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 20, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> The surgery is to tighten up the ankle tendon and it is supposed to shorten the recovery. They are hopeful that he will be back for LSU


same surgery he had last year prior to orange bowl, 29 days vs 21 days
plus, this is on his right ankle, not his push off foot


----------



## RedHills (Oct 20, 2019)

https://www.espn.com/college-footba...agovailoa-undergoes-surgery-high-ankle-sprain


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 20, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> same surgery he had last year prior to orange bowl, 29 days vs 21 days
> plus, this is on his right ankle, not his push off foot


Him being left handed, his right foot would be the foot that he pushes off and when he follows through, that's where all your pressure is. It's on your front foot


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know about high fiving them but I have seen many treat players a lot better for mistakes just that bad. Pruitt is not, never has been, and never will be a successful coach. Yall keep him, that way we will be guaranteed one win a year from now own, and so will a lot of other teams, including some that have been playing organized football less than 10 years.


No,  this team has improved greatly from week to week and Pruitt has instilled a never give up mentality in them. JG has cost us all our losses this season except against UF maybe.  We had just put together a great drive and was within inches of scoring a td to make it a 1 score game.  On top of that,  the refs were calling some phantom calls.  The wildcat play,  we had them confused,  the refs stopped the play long enough for Bama to adjust.  They called us for unsportsmanlike conduct on a very questionable call,  but didn't call them on the late hit of our concussed QB. We got inside the 10 yard line 4 times last night and self imploded, or the refs helped bama. 4 BAD calls that saved Bama. So when you get within inches to make it a ball game on a self willed drive and the qb tries to pull a stunt like that,  Id probably do the same thing.  Besides,  it was a tug.  Like,  don't turn your head,  look at me while I'm talking to you.  Not like he broke his neck.


----------



## Tom W. (Oct 20, 2019)

Those led flashing lights ain't good for people with epilepsy.....at least at home I could look away from them. I dunno if I could at the stadium.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> Those led flashing lights ain't good for people with epilepsy.....at least at home I could look away from them. I dunno if I could at the stadium.


They give my wife migraines. Some blue light patterns on cop cars will get me dizzy if I am around them long


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 20, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Him being left handed, his right foot would be the foot that he pushes off and when he follows through, that's where all your pressure is. It's on your front foot


weird. im a righty, and i drive with my right or rear foot


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 21, 2019)

I had no problem with Pruitt getting Garuntano’s attention. He made a boneheaded  decision that we pay a man in the booth 7 figures to make. Back in my football days, we called that “coaching”. Those of you who despise Pruitt will see it differently, of course. He’s making mistakes that a 2nd year coach is gonna make. He will get better with experience, like most do. Playing Bama in Tuscaloosa is no easy task. My team showed up and competed with far less depth and talent. There’s no moral victory , but I think everyone expected it to be over by the end of the first quarter. Sad thing is, Pruitt will toss JG back on the field for reasons unknown and we will continue to pay the price. At this point, I’d help him fill out his transfer paperwork.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 21, 2019)

Yall pray for Mack Jones. I hear he is still recovering.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 21, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Yall pray for Mack Jones. I hear he is still recovering.



Mack is gonna be fine, strong arm, pretty accurate...not as accurate as Tua obviously, but he's done well in back up role, and in 2 spring games...he'll be fine.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 21, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Mack is gonna be fine, strong arm, pretty accurate...not as accurate as Tua obviously, but he's done well in back up role, and in 2 spring games...he'll be fine.



It was a joke about the roughing penalty.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 21, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> It was a joke about the roughing penalty.


sorry...im just hear opposing fans as well as BAMA fans bemoaning the fact that it Macks show now


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 21, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> It was a joke about the roughing penalty.


I don't think it was a roughing penalty, I think it was unsportsmanlike. I am not sure what the ref saw on it personally as I did not think it should have been flagged. However, He did not get off of Mack very quickly and gave him a gentle push as he was getting up. No one knows if anything was said and if he was taunting Jones as he got up. The thing that gets me is that there was not a huge reaction from the player or the sideline over it. But to be clear, if it was not taunting or if nothing was said, the flag should not have been thrown like it wasn't with the intentional grounding earlier in the game by UT.


----------

